
Immutable Data Structures - tosh
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wo0qiGPSV-s
======
asdq
Nice collection of data structure and algorithm problems:
[http://www.techiedelight.com/list-of-
problems/](http://www.techiedelight.com/list-of-problems/)

